# Clutch won't build up pressure during bleed! PLEASE HELP!!!



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

A buddy of mine and I just finished installing a stage 2 transmission from tick perf and an LS7 clutch. Everything went smooth, until it was time to bleed the clutch... It won't build up ANY pressure.... I don't know what to do... Was hoping someone would have some advice? Maybe it's happened to someone else? Please help...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"Build up pressure"? How are you trying to bleed it?


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumping the clutch, holding it in while my buddy cracks the valve open, then closing it. I release the clutch and repeat.... But nothing... we're making sure the reservoir stays filled as well...


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

Leave the valve cracked hold your finger over the end and see if its building pressure at all. I had a issue once were the o ring on the slave was tore and I was loosing fluid and sucking air


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If the reservoir is staying full then the slave is OK. If you're doing it like I think in: pressing the clutch pedal and holding, crack, tighten, release and repeat then you have a master issue.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

It worked fine previous to swapping everything out. Could it still be the master?


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

If it turns out to be the master I got one on here for sale , sometimes they just take forever to bleed


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Will be putting a new master in sometime this week... Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I sure would bleed the crap out of it before I did a master. Did you put a remote bleeder in when you did the swap? They're worth their weight in gold if you didn't.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a tool that forces the fluid through the system backwards, from the slave to the master. It works wonders for hard to bleed systems, it's called a Phoenix Injector.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a mighty vac, I've bled it for 45ish min. Nothing... I'm putting in an adjustable master, so either way, it'll be a nice thing to have done


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gregt7 said:


> I have a mighty vac, I've bled it for 45ish min. Nothing... I'm putting in an adjustable master, so either way, it'll be a nice thing to have done


Make sure you adjust the master correctly or you can screw things up. I'd bleed it from the top-down.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Just installed a tick adjustable master cylinder. Works like a charm now. Shifting never felt so good! Thanks guys for the help


----------

